# elbow abrasion pads that don't slide down?



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone find a lightweight elbow pad that stays up over the repeated bumpy stuff? Not looking for heavy duty plastic caps, just hate trying to sleep with abrasions a few times a year. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ive been using Fox Launch Enduro elbow pad.Its a minimal pad,like a lycra sleeve with around 10mm of neoprene padding on the elbow down to the forearm and silicon gripper on the top part of the arm.

These have never slipped or rubbed and are very comfortable.And being a minimal pad they fit under my baselayer,long sleeve jerseys,rain jackets etc,the price aint bad either,think I got mine for around £35.

Which ever you buy,try them on if you can,I always find pad sizing to be very hit or miss!!


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Dainese trailskins. They provide good coverage and don't slide down since they have an adjustable cinch band at each end of the arm.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I just bought the Fox Launch Enduro pads as well. They fit tight and have a wide silicone strip at either end for grip. My buddy has been wearing a set on our rides and they don't slip on him so I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks guys! ill check them both out. much obliged.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Have you guys tried the Troy Lee Designs Speed Elbow Sleeve Guard? Similar concept at the G-Forms but looks more minimal, cooler in the summer, etc..


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Had issues with my G-forms sliding down and being too hot. Have a pair of Dainese trail skins that are good but can't be worn for too long (more than an hour or so as the velcro cinch bands start to get uncomfortable. Picked up a pair of Bliss elbow pads, they're more the size/profile of the G-forms but silicon grippers top and bottom, more vented than G-form too. I'm a fan


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I do like my Fox Launch Enduro's.
Knee and elbow pads.


----------

